# Posting Pictures



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I know that there is already a "how-to" on this subject, but I can't help but think it can get a little confusing to some. So, IMO, I've simplified it:

Here's a step-by-step guide as to how you post pictures to the forum. It looks a bit long-winded, but I promise, once you've done it a few times, it really is quite quick and easy!

1. Open up a www.Photobucket.com account. Don't worry, as it's paid for by the adverts on it, it's FREE to us.

2. After that, click on "My Albums" at the top.

3. If the picture you want to upload is saved on your computer, make sure the "from my computer" box is checked.

4. Click "Upload Images and Videos".

5. Find the file on your computer using the pop-up provided and click on it. Then click "Open".

It will automatically upload it to Photobucket.

6. Click "Return to Album".

7. Next, hover over the picture that is now on Photobucket. It should create a drop-down menu. Right-click and copy the text displayed* next to* "IMG Code".

8. When making your post here on GCC, right-click and "paste".

You should see something *similar* to this:







http://i68.photobuck...om/blahblahblah









9. Once you submit your post, the picture will be displayed in its place.

If you're still not sure of something, either reply to this thread and someone will try to help or try here: http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=13637


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanking you sir....and trying to get up to that 50 mark!!


----------



## josep (Dec 23, 2008)

50! fftopic2: :band: :toot: h34r:


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

josep said:


> 50! fftopic2: :band: :toot: h34r:


Congrats!









Now what have you got to sell?


----------



## josep (Dec 23, 2008)

Nothing - and I can't afford to buy anything either - hopefully that will change though in the next 6 months. Sorry bit fftopic:


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Help ! When I hover over my image on photobucket,the copy feature is not highlighted when I right click. P.S. I'm a simpleton with computers !


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Click my albums again and you'll see a smaller version of your pic (a thumbnail). Hover over that and an "IMG Code" will be one of the things that drop down from it. Left click once on the IMG Code, then right click once and select copy. Then continue from step eight above.

I hope this helps and look forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I thought I'd bump this thread as there are a few people who seem to be struggling at the moment. I know there is already a how-to thread, but I feel this reads a bit simpler.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Why not ask the Mod to move the first post to the sticky thread?


----------

